
Head of Investigations at Kaspersky Lab Arrested for Treason - randomname2
https://apnews.com/bb34c786f7984407898da815090fa471/Top-manager-at-Russian-cybersecurity-firm-arrested-in-Moscow
======
woofyman
I wonder if he knows something that would be embarrassing for the Kremlin and
criminal for the POTUS.

